# how much does scheduled maintenance cost at dealership?



## thechidz (May 7, 2010)

hello,

what do dealers charge for the scheduled maintenance?

my 07 murano sl is due for 22.5k service and I'm going to go to dealership because I'm still under warranty and want to maintain the records there etc. thanks.


----------



## McLMan (Aug 18, 2010)

How much dealers charge is based a lot on where you are, and the individual dealership's policies. The 22.5K maintenance isn't a big one. Based on what I would expect from my dealership.

22.5K Maintenance


Oil and Filter Change - $30.00 (May be a disposal fee of $5.00 too)
Rotate Tires - $20.00
Road Test Vehicle - Free
Laundry List of Inspection items - Free

At my dealership they inspect all the items listed every time the car is in there regardless of the schedule. The only additional chargeable item to the oil change would be the tire rotation.

You can call them and ask them their prices for the 22.5K scheduled maintenance. There are definately no "we won't know until we get into it" items.


----------

